# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  دیپلم دوم  ریاضی یا علوم انسانی

## gole yas

سلام دوستان با این وقتی که مونده به نظرتون دیپلم انسانی بیشتر تو کنکور تجربی برد میکنه یا ریاضی نظرتون را  :Yahoo (8): بگید ممنون

----------


## Mohammad. N

انسانی خیلی از ریاضی و تجربی پرته، ریاضی بهتره

----------


## Takfir

> انسانی خیلی از ریاضی و تجربی پرته، ریاضی بهتره


دوست عزیز ایشون گفتن برای شرکت تو کنکور میخوان :Yahoo (4): )) پرت بودنش دیگه چیه اخه!

من پیشنهاد میکنم چون مباحث مشترک زیادی با ریاضی ها دارید برید ریاضی بگیرید! فکر نمیکنم بشه کتابای پر حجم انسانی رو تو وقت کمی جمع کرد!

----------


## hossein1377

برای کنکور تجربی (برای اینکه تاثیر منفی نزاره) بدون شک انسانی خیلی عالیه!

اما پاس کردنِ درسا به عهده ی خودتونه  :Yahoo (3):  و بدونید که سخته ! 

در هر حال موفق باشید!

----------


## hamed2357

دیپلم انسانیچون دیپلم شما 18 هم باشه تراز نمیاره
پس بهتره ضریب تاثیر کمتری برات حساب بشه با دیپلم انسانی
تراز معدل 20 میشه 9600 اما تراز درصد 100 میشه 14000امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید

----------


## Humphry Davy

> سلام دوستان با این وقتی که مونده به نظرتون دیپلم انسانی بیشتر تو کنکور تجربی برد میکنه یا ریاضی نظرتون را بگید ممنون


يكي از دوستان گفت كه 
ديپلم رياضي تاثيرش 18 درصد
انساني 6 درصد هست

----------


## gole yas

والا نفهمیدم درس  من میخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم واسه حسابان کسی کمک اموزشی دی وی دی جزوه ووو سراغ ندارید خوب باشه جواب بده تو امتهان نهایی؟

----------


## arash

> والا نفهمیدم درس  من میخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم واسه حسابان کسی کمک اموزشی دی وی دی جزوه ووو سراغ ندارید خوب باشه جواب بده تو امتهان نهایی؟


دی وی دی رهپویان دانش رو بگیر رهپویان دانش و اندیشه | آموزش مفهومی حسابان
ارزون هم هست  و بیشتر دی وی دی هاش خوبه (البته من خودم از دی وی دی حسابانش استفاده نکردم)کتاب ر و هم بخون  و سوال های امتحان نهایی رو حل کن به همین سادگی

----------


## gigabyte2052

منم بین همین ریاضی یا انسانی موندم


انسانی راحت تر نیست ؟ 


ریاضی درساییی مثل حسابان و هندسه 2 جبر و احتمال من نمیدونم چطور میشه پاس کرد 

ولی درسای انسانی خوندینه ؟!

----------

